# Are They Really Bugatti B-1 lighters?



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

I was sitting in the "office" looking at a mail order catalog. Guess what I find? 
LIGHTER VECTOR KNIGHT SINGLE TORCH BLACK
It is the twin brother of the bugatti B-1. The only dif is the name. My Bugatti has a sticker that says made in china. Is the Bugatti that we are buying from someplace else a fake?

Whats going on?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

hmmmmm..........
I don't recall my B-1 having that sticker on it.....

The Vector is black in color though....... Id get one of those too, I have a Vector and its a decent good lighter.... but Im happy with my Bugatti...... fake or not.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Is it possible that they're made my Vector, or both are made by the same manufacturer? Wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have seen the same lighter with several different names, I bought 10 of the Bugati that came with a Carlos GOF for gifts or raffle prizes, Whatever the case they are good lighters and at the price I have seen them as low as about $15 I am happy!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love it when I see another cigar company make a product that is a replica of another and then wants to say they don't know what we're talking about? Can't wait to see an explanation as I put that question on their site...might have to wait til hell freezes over though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I love it when I see another cigar company make a product that is a replica of another and then wants to say they don't know what we're talking about? Can't wait to see an explanation as I put that question on their site...might have to wait til hell freezes over though.


What company Gary Vector, I got mine at famous during the mash up months ago before the last raffle anyway.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've seen this lighter all over the place..Thompsons, Famous, etc. Even Nibo Lighters are copied as much as any other lighter out there. From someone who buys their fair share of lighters it gets a little ridiculous when you see lighters that are direct copies of what is already out there. I even have a few Vector lighters and love them...been buying them for years and it irks me to see when a solid company takes the same lighter ( then makes it a slightly different color ) and then sells it like nobody else knows it doesn't look like another. I guess it's legal else this would not be as prevalent as I see it.


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

I got the same catalog today.I'm happy with the Bugatti,got a compliment the first time i used it.Pretty good for what i paid for it.
Ernie


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm guessing Vector made the lighter for Bugatti. They make the thundra for perdomo too.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> I'm guessing Vector made the lighter for Bugatti. They make the thundra for perdomo too.


Me thinks this too. Much like Colibri makes the Lamborghini line for them. _*cough* *cough* *shit* *cough*_


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Me thinks this too. Much like Colibri makes the Lamborghini line for them. _*cough* *cough* *shit* *cough*_


True but colibri doesn't hide the fact that the does make them. Vector's website doesn't say anything. Also as far as I can see bugatti lighters doesn't have a dedicated website and the car site doesn't have any lighters on the site for sale. So lets just say its a vector lighter.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

DFisk said:


> True but colibri doesn't hide the fact that the does make them. Vector's website doesn't say anything. Also as far as I can see bugatti lighters doesn't have a dedicated website and the car site doesn't have any lighters on the site for sale. So lets just say its a vector lighter.


Ahhhh yesssss... But Colibri does hide the fact that their lighters *are* a POS. :lol:

I'm with you on the Vector call. :nod:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Ahhhh yesssss... But Colibri does hide the fact that their lighters *are* a POS. :lol:
> 
> I'm with you on the Vector call. :nod:


My Colibri is still the best lighter I own.

Anyways, I agree with Scott, it's the same lighter sans Bugatti. I'm not sure if Vector made it, or if their supplier did, whatever the case I don't think it's just a copy.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm sending mine back... I've found at least 4 quality control issues with my Bugatti. I'm going to exchange it for another, because I do like it... but, if it's as janky as the one I have, it's going back for a refund!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Magnate said:


> I'm sending mine back... I've found at least 4 quality control issues with my Bugatti. I'm going to exchange it for another, because I do like it... but, if it's as janky as the one I have, it's going back for a refund!


Sorry to hear the one you got is not what others of us received. Mine is in excellent shape..no issues and love the gun metal look. I'm with you on any product though...if it doesn't fit your expectations send it back.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

DFisk said:


> True but colibri doesn't hide the fact that the does make them. Vector's website doesn't say anything. Also as far as I can see bugatti lighters doesn't have a dedicated website and the car site doesn't have any lighters on the site for sale. So lets just say its a vector lighter.


Sometimes it depends on the agreement. For instance, Fossil makes watches for a number of different companies but you'd never know unless you went to a fossil outlet store.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> My Colibri is still the best lighter I own.


You sir, are one of the lucky. :thumb:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i own both lighters and the only differences i see are the branding on it the color and the screws. other than that they are the same thing. both work and both were a good price to me.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I love it when I see another cigar company make a product that is a replica of another and then wants to say they don't know what we're talking about? Can't wait to see an explanation as I put that question on their site...might have to wait til hell freezes over though.


Like Lotus lighters being replicas of Porche Design Lighters; or Altadis' Montecristo Signature and Romeo y Julieta stylized Ligne 2's being replicas of S.T. Dupont...
Then there's Vector, Prometheus, Blazer, and even the rebirth of Colibri sharing/stealing designs from each other.
Xikar seems to be in a league of it's own.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Like Lotus lighters being replicas of Porche Design Lighters; or Altadis' Montecristo Signature and Romeo y Julieta stylized Ligne 2's being replicas of S.T. Dupont...
> Then there's Vector, Prometheus, Blazer, and even the rebirth of Colibri sharing/stealing designs from each other.
> Xikar seems to be in a league of it's own.


Imitation being the sincerest form of flattery? I swear there is more copying of product now than I have ever seen. I have to give props to any company that doesn't sell out to that kind of business. I have two Xikar cutters and love both of them and it's becoming a real PIA to see what I choose anymore to cut my cigars.:?::?:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is what I found out this week.
Lotus, Porche Designs, Bugatti, and ... crap I forgot the name, it will hit me. Are all from the same company. There are knockoffs all over the place and are probly made by the company they are trying to immatate at different costs and quailities.

I had a guy who was a lighter distributor, argue me that Bugatti had stole his lighter design at IPCPR. I was lighting a smoke up and he saw my Bugatti and said "hey you got one of my lighters" I replied "not unless you sell Bugatti"... he looked at it and started ranting how they had "stole his Idea"...Now he wasn't even a maker... just a distributor!! I told him "well go about 3 aisles over and talk it with them about your Bugatti knock-offs, I'm sure they'd like to know about you". I asked what they wholesaled for the ones he sold.. $10!!!!!! Retails for $20. 

My Bugatti works fine for the $22.50 I paid for it, real or not, it works great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DFisk said:


> I was sitting in the "office" looking at a mail order catalog. Guess what I find?
> LIGHTER VECTOR KNIGHT SINGLE TORCH BLACK
> It is the twin brother of the bugatti B-1. The only dif is the name. My Bugatti has a sticker that says made in china. Is the Bugatti that we are buying from someplace else a fake?
> 
> Whats going on?


I hate that link every time i press it. That dreaded T place comes up!:smash:


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that bugatti would put their name on a cheap Chinese made lighter. I picked one up for $19. don't think its worth more than 10. Found a similar lighter on amazon not that long ago. Doesn't say who the maker is though. Can't post links yet. search "Unique Cigar Lighter Punch Cutter" on amazon and it will come up.


----------

